# moving to canada from poland



## krisPL (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,
I'm Chris and I live in Poland. I'm interested in moving to Canada. I read a few posts and I'm a little confused right now. It's all about job. Actually about how to get the job. My industry won't ever be desirable by federals because I work in tourism so I have to find other way to get the job. Is that true that employer can apply for work permit if they want me to work in their company? And are the employers willing to wait for workers so long? Waiting for answers. Cheers.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

krisPL said:


> Hi,
> I'm Chris and I live in Poland. I'm interested in moving to Canada. I read a few posts and I'm a little confused right now. It's all about job. Actually about how to get the job. My industry won't ever be desirable by federals because I work in tourism so I have to find other way to get the job. Is that true that employer can apply for work permit if they want me to work in their company? And are the employers willing to wait for workers so long? Waiting for answers. Cheers.


Hello Chris and welcome to the site.
Unfortunately the news is not good for you. Yes, an employer can apply for what's known as a LMO which, if granted, allows them to hire an offshore person. However the employer has to prove to the Canadian Government that the position has been advertised and no suitable Canadian could be found to fill the position. Many LMOs applied for are being declined by the Government because of the possibility of fraudulent applications.


----------



## krisPL (Sep 15, 2011)

So it seems hard to move there. Is it easier to get to Canada when you want to open your own company? Or if you have one?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

krisPL said:


> So it seems hard to move there. Is it easier to get to Canada when you want to open your own company? Or if you have one?


There is a Buiness Class application process, however, the Entrepreneur option (which is what you are asking about) was indefinitely suspended as of July 1, 2011. There remains the Investor Class (requires significant financial investment and net worth) or the Self-employed Class, you would have to investigate further as to whether you have the experience required to qualify for this class.

Immigrating to Canada: Entrepreneurs and investors


----------



## krisPL (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for answers guys. I have one more question. I read about holiday work visas or sth like that. I know only that it is given for 12 months.

What is that? Is it only for some specific kind of jobs? How to get it? I'll be grateful for answers.


----------



## AdamPL (May 1, 2015)

krisPL said:


> Thank you for answers guys. I have one more question. I read about holiday work visas or sth like that. I know only that it is given for 12 months.
> 
> What is that? Is it only for some specific kind of jobs? How to get it? I'll be grateful for answers.


Hi Kris, 

I am currently in London/UK. I was wondering, how did you manage to get into Canada? I am polish, btw.

I would love to move to Canada. I am a IT engineer/consultant.

Thanks,


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

This thread is almost _*four* years_ old, and the OP has not returned since he posted his last post in this thread.


----------

